# Australian Kelpie 3yrs Female (Scotland)



## Redfraggle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for the perfect home for a 3 year old Kelpie. She came to live with us a few weeks ago as her owners were moving. Unfortunately she is fixated on my cats which are now terrified and are hardly coming out from there hiding places. Its a real pity as she is a lovely wee girl. 

She is great with my teenage children, loves other dogs and she is a really smart wee girl. She is very timid and has been in a kennel for most of the life. Toilet training is going well. Unfortunately she has not been spayed as yet. She has just finished her season so our vet wants to wait for 6 weeks before the operation. She has not had her innoculations either.

She needs someone with time, patience and experience. She is a high energy dog who will thrive in an active home and with training. I have strted to advertise her privately but I am being inundated with totally unsuitable people which is why I thought I would seek help and advice from this forum.

Thanks


----------



## kelpys (Nov 12, 2010)

evening

do you still still have the kelpie and where in scotland are you?

thanks

john


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Redfraggle said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for the perfect home for a 3 year old Kelpie. She came to live with us a few weeks ago as her owners were moving. Unfortunately she is fixated on my cats which are now terrified and are hardly coming out from there hiding places. Its a real pity as she is a lovely wee girl.
> 
> ...


I think the best thing you can do is phone this lady. Julia Ferguson 01473 626070 Email [email protected] She is down as a breed adviser for Australian Kelpies. Each Breed has its own rescue. She should if she doesnt do rescue herself be able to put you in touch. She is an unspayed female and a breed which is pretty rare here. She could fall into allsorts of unscrupulos hands. The people who usually run breed rescues are very careful where there beloved breeds go. They may even have a waiting list of vetted homes. do give her a ring I would be very wary of advertising her or putting her on the internet you wont know where she will end up. As you said she is already a nervous girl. Imagine what would happen to her if she ends up in the wrong home or worse still in the hands of someone who wants to breed for profit.


----------

